# Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern



## Koi-Uwe (15. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,
mir ist aufgefallen das in den letzten Wochen vermehrt Themen eröffnet werden, bei denen es in "zu kleinen Teichen" Probleme mit den Teichbewohnern gibt.

Leider ist es wohl zum Standard geworden erst einmal auf den Missstand im Teich selber hinzuweisen anstatt zu helfen. Und dann immer drauf auf den Teichbesitzer.

Sollte man nicht versuchen erst einmal Leben zu retten ? Über die Teichverhältnisse kann man sich dann den Kopf zerbrechen.


----------



## klaus e (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallo Uwe,
 , 
genau deshalb lese ich zwar noch eifrig mit, halte mich aber vornehm zurück und versuche, meine Fragen selbstkritisch zu lösen.
Wenn's Probleme im und am Teich gibt, ist die Größe desselben erst einmal egal. Man hat ein Problem und hofft auf Hilfe, nicht auf Haue ...


----------



## toco (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallo Koi-Uwe,

das Hauptproblem besteht doch in solchen Fällen wohl darin, dass zu viele Fische im Teich sind. Insofern finde ich es legitim darauf hinzuweisen. In der Regel kommen dann Vorschläge wie "Fische abgegeben" oder "Teich vergrößerm". Welchen Tipp soll man sonst geben?

Allerdings "macht der Ton die Musik". Persönliche Angriffe sollte man grundsätzlich unterlassen. Mein Eindruck in diesem Form ist allerdings, dass (abgesehen von ganz wenigen Ausnahmen) sehr nett miteinander umgegangen wird. 

Wenn ich das mit anderen Foren vergleiche, in denen sich die Teilnehmer geradezu verbale Kämpfe liefern, fühle ich mich hier in dieser fast familiären Atmosphäre sehr wohl!


----------



## andreas w. (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Jess, lieber Uwe. Seh ich genauso. ABER es ist halt leichter, über irgendwas zu maulen, als effektiv zu helfen. 

Schade und unproduktiv - ist aber so.

Gruß, Andreas.


----------



## maritim (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

hallo uwe,

ich finde, das den hilfesuchenden immer  viel geholfen wird.
im gegensatz zu anderen foren ,gibt man sich hier die größte mühe und es ist alles recht sachlich.
mir wurde hier im forum auch immer geholfen und alle meine dummen fragen wurden immer aufs neue geduldig beantwortet. bei schwierigkeiten bekam ich auch immer sofort hilfe.

es gibt leider auch fälle, wo man nicht wirklich helfen kann.
da kann man einfach nur sagen, das die fische aus dem zu kleinen teich müssen und das auch ein größerer filter auch nichts bringt.
und wenn dies nicht innerhalb von kürzester zeit passiert, das die fische mit dem bauch nach oben schwimmen werden.
außer großzügigen ww bis zur abgabe der fische, kann man nichts raten/ helfen


----------



## andreas w. (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

....nicht daß ich hier falsch verstanden werde, ich schließe mich dem lieben Uwe an, was die wirkliche Hilfestellung angeht. Sind auf alle Fälle gute und gutgemeinte Vorschläge und Hilfestellungen dabei.

Was ich in meinem Text meinte, ist wie schon geschrieben wurde, die grundsätzlichkeit verschiedener Aussagen - zu hoher Besatz, zu wenig Pflanzen, und so weiter und vor Allem, ohne die Örtlichkeit oder ein Foto gesehen zu haben. Sonst nix.

Das Forum hier kann ich grundsätzlich nur loben, andere Foren kenn ich nicht und will´s auch nicht. Bisher hat man mir immer geholfen und begeistert.

In diesem Sinne möcht´ ich mich bedanken und - weiter so.


----------



## Joachim (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallo,

ich sehe es auch so wie Uwe, das im ein oder anderen Thema manchesmal zu schnell das virtuelle Stuhlbein gezückt wird. Die Gründe dafür sind sicher vielschichtig...

Im Grunde muss ich Hartmut zustimmen - der Ton macht die Musik. Wenn man ernsthaft den Tieren im Problemteich helfen will, dann nützt es wenig wenn man den Besitzer nur anmault oder von oben herab als Dummen da stehen läst. Konstruktive Kritik im richtigen Ton ist hier wohl das Geheimnis. 
Immerhin, wenn jemand hier nachfragt, dann hat er immerhin schon mal erkannt das was schiefläuft und wir haben erstmal eine Chance ihm und den Tieren im Teich zu helfen. Gibt schließlich sicher genug Teichbesitzer, die stattdessen direkt zur Zoohandlung rennen und einfach neuen Besatz kaufen wenn der alte dahin ist.


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Leider ist es wohl zum Standard geworden erst einmal auf den Missstand im Teich selber hinzuweisen anstatt zu helfen.



Hi,

sorry - aber ich finde diese Diskussion ein wenig einseitg.

Manchmal ist der Hinweis auf den Missstand im Teich die einzige Hilfe, die man geben kann - es sei denn, man ist vor Ort und hilft den Tieren mit Taten - was ja wohl in der Regel nicht möglich ist. Oft handelt es sich doch um Kleinstteiche mit ein paar Goldfischchen oder Baumarktkoi. Da hört das Engagement des Besitzers oft spätestens bei einer Flasche Medizin aus dem Gartencenter auf. 

Manchmal ist es gar nicht mal der fehlende Wille, sondern die persönliche Situation. Glaubt ihr denn, ein 13 jähriger kann es sich leisten, seinen Goldi zum Fischdoc zu tragen? Vor allen Dingen, wenn es billiger ist, neue Fische zu kaufen? Da kann man doch nur versuchen, deutlich zu machen, das weniger mehr ist.

Ich kann durchaus verstehen, das so manchem User (und da kann ich mich nicht ausschließen) die Hutschnur platzt, wenn Engelszungen versagen. 
Denn so mancher User erweist sich als massiv beratungsresistent. 
Da gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten: resignierend schweigen oder deutlich werden.

Es sind sicherlich häufig die gleichen Namen, die in den angesprochenen Fällen auftauchen. 
Aber kann man diesen Usern zu Vorwurf machen, dass mangelhafte Tierhaltung sie empört und sie dies auch deutlich sagen? 
Ich finde es eigentlich eher traurig, dass es immer nur eine Handvoll User sind, die sich nicht scheuen, ihr Engagement zu zeigen. 
Solche User muss es auch geben - schweigende Masse ist nämlich ausreichend vorhanden.

Wer wirklich lernen will, der nimmt die Kritik an und lernt. 
Diese Threads eskalieren auch nicht. 
Wer eh nur herkommt, um zu hören, dass er eigentlich alles richtig gemacht hat und kein Interesse daran hat, die Ursache des Problems zu beseitigen, ist sowieso bald wieder weg. 
Egal wie freundlich oder unfreundlich er behandelt wird.

Just my two cents...

Christine


----------



## maritim (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

hallo christine.

ich gebe dir in vielen punkten recht.
aber ich finde, das es mehr wie eine handvoll user sind, die unermüdlich fragen beantworten / helfen.
was ich am schwierigsten finde, das sich die meisten fragen immer wieder holen.
viele sind es wahrscheinlich leid, das sie immer aufs neue die gleichen antworten geben müssen.....

wäre vielleicht sinvoll, wenn man die häufigsten probleme bei zu kleinen und überbesetzen teichen mal zusammen fast, damit man auf diesen beitrag verweisen kann.
wer nach dem lesen noch bereit dazu ist, das er was am teich ändern möchte, dem wird auch sicher verstärkt geholfen.

sinvoll wäre vielleicht auch mal ein beitrag, wo die user ihre eigenbauten mit bildern und skizzen vorstellen. so können sich die user auf einen schlag einen überblick verschaffen, wenn sie etwas selber bauen möchten.


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallo Peter,

wir haben den relativ neuen Fachbeitrag "Fische in kleinen Teichen", der sich nicht nur bei den Fachbeiträgen sondern vorsichtshalber auch am Kopf der Rubriken "Fische allgemein" und "Miniteiche" findet. Auslöser hierfür war eine dieser endlosen 500-liter-Teich-Diskussionen.

Einen Thread für alle Eigenbauten halte ich für unübersichtlich. Wer mitteilsam ist, hat dies entweder in der Eigenbau-Abteilung schon getan oder tut es bei Bedarf. 

Und natürlich helfen hier nicht nur eine handvoll User - das bezog sich auf die spezielle, hier angesprochene Thematik und nicht auf das Forum allgemein. Zum Glück haben wir ein großes Potential an hilfsbereiten und hilfsfähigen Usern. Ich denke, dass ist etwas, was uns von anderen Foren - nicht nur Teichforen - unterscheidet (und einen als Moderator motiviert, diese Arbeit zu tun).

Aber wir haben halt auch unbequeme User, die nicht immer auf der Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Welle mitschwimmen - um die geht es. Ich persönlich möchte sie nicht missen. Ich wollte eigentlich deutlich machen, dass es diese auch geben muss. Aber da gibt es sicherlich auch andere Meinungen.


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken wie Christine 

In der Regel wird hier doch echt jedem super geholfen,

Probleme gibts doch immer erst dann, wenn man merkt,
das jemand eigentlich mehr eine "Entschuldigungsbestätigung"
für den Bockmist denn er (zwar oft aus Unwissenheit) vebrochen
hat hören will, als wirklich Hilfe für seine lebenden Tiere zu
bekommen. Da sind deutliche Worte sehr wohl angebracht...

Am schlimmsten finde ich eskalieren solche Themen meistens
dann, wenn man jemand nett und ausführlich seine Problematik
aufgezeigt hat und dann ein dritter mit scheinbar 0 Ahnung alles
wieder relativiert ohne sich über die Folgen für die Tiere Gedanken
zu machen frei nach dem Motto: "Hauptsache auch irgendeinen
Senf dazu geben".

Seit Wochen gibt es hier jemand der einen haarsträubenden
Tip nach dem anderen verteilt, selbst seine Fische aber im
Baumarkt-Pool hält und niemand hier unternimmt etwas dagegen.
Darin sehe ich eine viel größere Gefahr für das Forums-Klima und
die richtige fachliche Aufklärung für Neueinsteiger, als in so mancher
verständlicherweise emotional geführten Diskussion, die dann
geschlossen oder verschoben wird. Die "Shit-Tips" stehen aber
immer noch da als wären sie ok, da kennt sich doch ein neues
Mitglied gar nicht mehr aus...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## maritim (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

hallo christine,

bei den eigenbauten habe ich es so gemeint.......

einfach kurz und bündig folgende rubriken.
trommel filter
vliesfilter
bürstenfilter
siebfilter
spaltfilter
patronenfilter
mattenfilter
rieselfilter
helix ruhend
helix bewegt.
pflanzenfilter

zu jedem thema jeweils drei user die ihren eigenbau vorstellen(der auch funktioniert)
einmal als gepumpte und als schwerkraftanlage.
den beitrag schießen , damit er nicht unnötig mit ot gefüllt wird......

so könnte man einem user sagen....schau mal bei , siebfilter, patronenfilter usw. , wenn du etwas bauen möchtest......

und von allem mal abgesehen kann ich auch den frust von einigen leuten verstehen.....
man schreibt sich die finger wund ( auch per pn) die leute bekommen ihren teich mit eigenbauten in den griff und man hört nie mehr was von ihnen, wenn am teich endlich alles rund läuft. 
viele stellen noch nicht mal ein kleines dankeschön oder paar bilder ins forum.
und es gibt nicht mal einen kleinen erfahrungsbericht......


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallo Peter,

ich denke, mit der Liste sind wir hier falsch. Ich werde das mal in die entsprechende Abteilung kopieren.

Aber das mit dem Frust kann ich auch gut verstehen, solche User hab ich auch ganz toll "lieb"


----------



## robsig12 (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Ich finde der allgemeine Ton hier ist in Ordnung. In manch anderen Foren werden Themen die schon öfter da waren oft gar nicht mehr beantwortet.

Oft ist es doch so, dass manche *wenige* beratungsresidente mehrere Treads gleichzeitig aufmachen, und eigentlich nur hören wollen, dass alles OK ist was sie machen.

Da wird dann oft bockig auf die Hilfe und Ratschläge reagiert. 

Möchten wir hier nur ein heile Welt Forum, wo jeder mal schreibt was er denkt, und gut ist es, oder sollen in einem Fachforum auch Misstände angesprochen und bei Uneinsichtigkeit trotz mehrerer Meinungen von erfahrenen Usern hier, nicht mal die Wortwahl etwas geändert werden. 

Wenn das so gewünscht ist, werden sich ein paar User wohl nicht mehr hier einbringen mögen, obwohl das User sind, die zum Teil schon jahrelange Erfahrung mit der Materie Teich haben.

Meistens sind das doch dann ehe nur __ Eintagsfliegen, die nicht lange im Forum sind, und wenn ein Problem für sie gelöst ist, gehen sie weider anderen Hobbys nach. Zurück an Input und Erfahrung für das Forum kommt da oft wenig.

Also meiner Meinung nach ist das dass Salz in der Suppe, ohne damit eine Rechtfertigung für verbale Entgleisungen sehen möchte. Unter die Gürtellinie ist unser Hobby nicht wert!


----------



## maritim (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten finde ich eskalieren solche Themen meistens
> dann, wenn man jemand nett und ausführlich seine Problematik
> aufgezeigt hat und dann ein dritter mit scheinbar 0 Ahnung alles
> wieder relativiert ohne sich über die Folgen für die Tiere Gedanken
> ...



hallo andy,

ich denke, das es grundsätzliche dinge gibt, die beachtet und gemacht werden müssen, damit ein teich mit fischbesatz funktioniert. darüber diskutieren die erfahrenen teichfreunde auch nicht.
ist natürlich schade, wenn es user gibt die das gegenteil behaupten und dann die tiere darunter leiden müssen.


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallo Peter,

ich denke das es hier ausreichend Fachbeiträge und Basiswissen
gibt um sich erstmal vorab grundlegend zu informieren.

Aber genau die Leute lesen das ja nicht (noch nicht mal nach
einem Hinweis mit link), weil es ja einfacher ist wenn das einem
andere nochmal aufschreiben.

Das Selbe gilt für die Forensuche. Zuerst suchfaul, dann lesefaul,
dann die schonungslose Meinung über Fehler beim Bau oder Besatz
als persönlichen Angriff auffassen und dann noch meckern weil man
die Engelszunge und die Glacéhandschuhe vergessen hat.

Sowas ist zum 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## robsig12 (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Dito, so wie Andy sehe ich das auch! 

Derjenige, welcher richtig Interesse am Hobby hat, liesst sich in der Regel in ein Forum erst einmal ein. Dabei erfährt er viel, und was ihm dabei unschlüssig ist, fragt er gezielt nach.

Derjenige, wo nur schnell eine Information abgreifen möchte (am Besten die ihm auch noch passt) mit diesem gibt es dann auch oft Probleme, weil dieser sich nicht eingehend mit dem Hobby befasst, und Umstände auf die verwiesen werden oft einfach nur ignoriert. 

Wenn jemand Hilfe möchte, und diese auch annimmt, wird bestimmt nicht blöd angemacht.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hi,
ich habe gerade folgende Freds gelesen den  oder auch den und es wird nicht besser.
Da kann man nicht mehr freundlich antworten, da bleibt nur :sauer oder  
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## elkop (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

täusche ich mich, oder geht die beratungsresistenz mit chonischer lesefaulheit einher? 
ich glaube, dass für fast jedes problem hier im forum lösungen zu finde wären, aber es ist halt viel einfacher und auch verständlich, wenn ein akutes problem besteht, dass man ermal hilfe schreit und fragt, bevor man die fachbeiträge studiert.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Wow Wow Wow, nun kommt mal wieder runter 

Ich freue mich das ihr das Thema angenommen habt, aber bitte nicht wieder die Köppe einhauen 

Wie ich das sehe: Natürlich liegt ein Missmanagement vor, natürlich wurden Fehler gemacht. Aber trotzdem bin ich der Meinung erst einmal versuchen zu helfen (glaubt mir, fällt mir auch manchmal schwer) und dann auf die Fehler hinzuweisen, kann ja auch in einem Beitrag passieren. 
Aber ich denke der Verursacher weiß das dann sogar schon


----------



## klaus e (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

n'Abend Uwe

das ist es doch, was du ursprünglich anstoßen wolltest, oder?:smoki


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Was ? Das sich die User virtuell die Köppe einhauen ?

Nein, aber vielleicht mal darüber nachzudenken ist schon klasse


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

 Super Idee... wenn alle Mods, Admins und die fragenden User das auch machen, dann sind wir nahe an der perfekten Gesellschaft  

Ansonsten schadet nachdenken selten, da hast Du volle Zustimmung ! 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Das kannst du mir gerne per PN erklären Wolf :smoki


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Servus Wolf

Da muß ich nachhacken ..... 

Steh gerade am Schlauch


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Was ist daran denn nicht zu verstehen !? 
Was soll ich denn erklären ? 
Ist es so ungewöhnlich das ich vollkommen unkritisch einer Sache mal zustimme ? 
Wäre das nicht der ideale Zustand, den wir uns alle wünschen, wenn das alle machen würden was Uwe sagt ? 
Warum und vor allem was soll ich per PN erklären ? 

Man kann das sogar ausweiten auf alle Berufszweige, Polizisten, Pastoren Anwälte Richter, Bäcker usw... Muss ja nicht nur hier im Forum sein, das die Leute öfter nachdenken. 

Wie gesagt, ich stimme da voll und ganz zu. 

Ich versteh jetzt nicht was es da nicht zu verstehen gibt. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Dann tut es mir Leid Wolf, ich meinte du hättest das eher Sarkastisch gemeint


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Danke Wolf das du mich vom Schlauch runtergeholt hast 

Manchmal verdreht man die Buchstaben und kommt auf keinen Nenner 

Habe dein schreiben zuerst falsch interpretiert


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Nein, nicht sarkastisch, nur eben allumfassend. 
Und ich denk jeder, wird sich selber mal dabei erwischen das Nachdenken zu vergessen. 
Da gehören dann doch selbstverständlich auch Mods und Admins dazu. 
Besonders oft allerdings ist auch bei den Fragenden Usern festzustellen, das vor der Frage nicht nachgedacht wird. Wenn schon die Fragestellung so viel Gedankenlosigkeit beinhaltet ist der Antwortende natuerlich wenig motiviert zum Nachdenken. Sehr oft kommt es auch vor das Antworten hinterfragt werden, und der fragende auf einmal mit einer ganzen Menge Sachen so nach und nach rausrückt, die er gleich im Ersten Posting hätte schreiben können. 
Ich glaube, oft liest man das, was man lesen will. 
So wie Du eben von mir nur etwas kritisches sarkastisches erwarten konntest, liest Du es auch darin. 
Wer also die Keule erwartet, liest Sie auch in Antworten die eigentlich helfen wollen. 

Dazu kommt sicher noch, das hier Leute auf total unterschiedlichen Kommunikationsebenen miteinander kommunizieren. Hier sind Akademiker und Arbeiter, Malocher, Hausfrauen, Rentner, Schüler usw.... da versteht nicht jeder jeden sofort auf Anhieb. Das ist in einem Forum dieser Größe leider nicht zu verhindern befürchte ich. 

Aber arbeiten wir dran an der perfekten Gesellschaft. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Joachim (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Nabend...

@Wolf


> wenn alle *Mods*,* Admins* und die *fragenden User* das auch machen



Also ich lese/verstehe das  eigentlich so, das du dich als antwortender User da ausschließt - also vom 





> vielleicht mal darüber nachzudenken


...  Naja, aber das hast du sicher nicht so gemeint.  

@Else
Es geht nicht darum, auf Fehler nicht mehr hinzuweisen, sondern ich meine es geht Uwe (und mir auch) darum, wie dies geschieht.  Wenn man den Fehlermachenden verbal verprellt, ist dem eigenen Seelenfrieden zwar womöglich geholfen, der "Doofe Fragesteller" ist dann vielleicht auch weg ausm Forum... Aber - hast du(oder sonst wer) den Tieren in seiner Obhut damit wirklich einen Gefallen getan? Ich denke eher nicht. Und da sollte das darüber Nachdenken schon mal beginnen 

@all
Das wiederkehrende Fragen ein Grauss sein können weis jeder der lang genug im Forum aktiv ist - aber das ist die Natur der Sache, das jedes Jahr neue Teichbesitzer kommen, die jedes Jahr auf der gleichen Stufe starten und genau so suchfaul oder einfach noch nicht in der Lage sind wie es ein langjährig Aktiver im Forum früher vielleicht auch mal war.
Kinder machen doch meist auch die gleichen Fehler wie ihre Eltern!? 

Das es bei besonders beratungsresistenten Usern einem auch mal schwer fällt sich auf die Zunge(oder Finger) zu beißen kann ich doch auch verstehen - aber es sollte nicht zur Norm werden. Es ist diesbezüglich nämlich auch schon etwas auffällig wie viele Fragende User sich dieses Jahr auch deswegen schon löschen lassen wollten... :/


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

@Joachim, 

Nein, der Thread beschäftigt sich mit dem Antwortenden User, und ich schreibe sinngemäß "...wenn die anderen das _AUCH_ machen" ... also kein Ausschluss... selbst wenn auch ich manchmal das nachdenken vergesse.  

Die Antwortenden User und AUCH alle anderen ... is doch logisch irgendwie. 

Wuzzel

edit: Ihr wollt mich einfach falsch verstehen


----------



## Joachim (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Öhm ... ja, nee .. doch genau - also ich bin erstmal wech. Dialyse ruuuuft. :cu

(morgen früh hab ich was Zeit für. )


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*



Joachim schrieb:


> Das es bei besonders beratungsresistenten Usern einem auch mal schwer fällt sich auf die Zunge(oder Finger) zu beißen kann ich doch auch verstehen - aber es sollte nicht zur Norm werden.



Oh yes - das kann ich Dir versprechen....


----------



## Pammler (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Ich denke, daß mache Menschen einfach zu empfindlich sind, wenn nicht alles so gesagt wird wie man es sich erwartet. Klartext versteht nich jeder, aber muß man deswegen alle mit Samthandschuhen anfassen? 
Z. Bsp. Wenn jemand zu viele Fische im Teich hat, dann hat er zu viele Fische im Teich. Das geht freilich, meine Schwester hat auch in einem alten Waschbottich mit ca. 500l, 3 Goldfische und fast keinerlei Pflanzen und Technik. Das geht schon. Wenn sie sich anmelden würde, würde jeder halbwegs vernüftige Teichjaner die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen.
Mit dieser Aussage habe ich sicher schon wieder bei 1 2 3 4 ..vielen Usern (mit Minifischteichen) in Misgunst gebracht, oder nicht? 

So ist numal das Leben! 

Jedem Menschen recht getan ist eine Kunst die niemand kann!


----------



## Joachim (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Moin,

es geht nicht darum Misstände schön zu reden - das wäre ja das letzte was wir wollen. Die Menschen sind nunmal verschieden, das sollte einem halt klar sein, wenn man seinem Gegenüber die Meinung "geigt". 

Der Punkt ist doch - warum werden dem Problemteichbesitzer denn seine Fehler nahe gelegt? Um ihm zu zeigen wer Recht hat oder um ihm und vor allem seinem Tierbestand/Teich zu helfen? Ist kranken Fischen wirklich geholfen, wenn man den Teichbesitzer so nachhaltig die Meinung sagt, das er lieber gleich wieder geht?

Ich meine damit hat man möglicherweise sich selbst erstmal was "gutes" getan - aber den Tieren wird es nicht geholfen haben...

Wie gesagt, es soll keiner Süßholz raspeln und sich dafür endlos verbiegen. Aber wenn ich jemanden noch nicht kenne, dann sollte ich auch mal etwas Fingerspitzengefühl walten lassen können. Wenigstens zum Wohl seiner/ihrer Teichbewohner, darum gehts doch wohl in erster Linie.


----------



## Majaberlin (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Das ist wohl wahr. Aber ich weiß auch, dass es für viele Menschen schwierig ist, sich schriftlich auch noch diplomatisch auszudrücken . Mir fällt das eigentlich leicht, aber auch ich muß manchmal überlegen, "wie sag ich's meinem Kinde?" , das kann leicht eine Gratwanderung werden , ich lese meinen text meist dann noch dreimal durch und ändere manche Sätze auch mehrmals. Die Zeit haben wohl aber nicht so viele User. Aber die werden diesen thread hier vermutlich auch nicht lesen - aus Zeitmangel. Ich fürchte - aus vielen ERfahrungen in allerlei Foren und auch meiner eigenen langjährigen Tätigkeit als Moderatorin in einem Tierforum - , dass wir hier irgendwie damit leben müssen und nur unsere eigenen Beiträge so gestalten können, dass sie niemanden verletzen und so mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen.


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Joachim, wie ist denn einem Fisch in einem viel zu kleinen Teich geholfen ? 
mit einer professionellen medizinischen Behandlung sicher nicht. 
Sorry, wenn ich das mal so hart ausdrücke, aber vielleicht ist für viele Fische in diesen absoluten Problemteichen von Leuten ohne Ahnung der besser Weg zu sterben, als noch jahrelang zu leiden ! 
Wie oft liest man denn, das die Leute bei Verlusten (noch bevor die Ursache klar ist) gleich wieder neue Fische kaufen. 
Das ist ja auch ganz einfach, weil ein __ Goldfisch kostet 99 cent, das tut nicht so weh (im Portemonnaie / dem Fisch tuts weh).

Für mich geht Hilfe nur, wenn man auch die Ursache für das Leiden beseitigt. 
Und, wenn hier z.B. auf Misstände hingewisen wird, dann fast ausschliesslich mit Begründung, oder verlinkung zu ner Begründung. Nur dann diskutieren die Leutchen ja weiter, ohne die Begründung wirklich gelesen zu haben, oder darauf ein zu gehen. 

Mal angenommen 20 Fische im zu kleinen Teich: Wir helfen ¿ (Ironie) in dem wir dem User sagen: mach mal dies, kipp mal jenes rein, mach ein Salzbad, oder mach mal jenes... und lassen den Überbestand unkommentiert. 
Wie wirkt das denn auf jemanden der den Thrad liest, der auch einen zu kleinen Teich hat ? 
Ich finde allein schon bedenklich, das hier in der Galerie und in der Vorschau Bilder von so überbesetzten Teichen unkommentiert zu sehen sind. So manchen ein Neuteichler kommt da vielleicht die Idee oder die Rechtfertigung für Überbesatz. 

Joachim, Jahr für Jahr zur Ferienzeit liest man wieder von angebunden Hunden an Autobahnparkplätzen. Natürlich ist es richtig, das man den Hunden hilft, Sie losbindet und versorgt. Aber nicht ohne den Missstand anzuprangern, das dieses geschieht. 
Das gleiche gilt, meiner Bescheidenen Meinung nach auch für Tiergeschenke (wie voll sind die Tierheime denn nach Weihnachten !) und last but not least, auch für überbesetzte Teiche. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. 
Wir können auch gerne auf jegliche Diskussion zum Überbesatz verzichten, aber wirklich geholfen ist damit auf  Dauer auch keinem.

Wuzzel


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Servus

Ich denke hier fallen zwei Punkte zusammen die man jeden für sich einzeln betrachten sollte.

Helfen, wenn man den kann, sollte immer an erster Stelle stehen. Erst dann sollte man hinterfragen, wie es dazu gekommen sein kann und notfalls auch dann meckern.

Beispiel:
Koi scheuert sich. 
Zuerst Hilfestellung anbieten.
Dann hinterfragen welcher Besatz (Anzahl) usw.
Dann "meckern" ... Überbesatz etc.

Leider sind manche User aber Resistent gegen "meckern" und dann kommt es meißt zur Eskalation .... 

Aber der bessere Weg wäre es doch, bei den "Neuteichbauern" gleich vorweg richtig zu beraten.

Und das eindringlich mit Begründung .... nur schreiben, nicht diesen oder jenen Besatz wählen, ohne Begründung wird immer wieder Diskussionen auslösen.

Also eine fundierte Begründung würde eine Diskussion schon im Keim ersticken.

Wenn dies dann so manche User lesen wissen sie im vorhinein was sie tun sollen.


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*



Digicat schrieb:


> Also eine fundierte Begründung würde eine Diskussion schon im Keim ersticken.



Das wäre der Idealfall ! 

Leider wird aber eben oft die Begründung nicht gelesen oder, was viel öfter vorkommt, nicht akzeptiert, weil der Fragestellende ja gewisse persönliche Wünsche und Vorstellungen hat, wie es laufen soll. Läuft dann die Lösung auf etwas anderes hinaus, dann kann man oft feststellen, das die Leute trotzdem das machen was Sie wollen, und sei es noch so gut begründet, das das nicht gut ist. ... oder .... Sie drehen den Spiess um und machen sich zum Opfer des bösen Antwortenden, der zu deutlich etwas gesagt hat, was nicht in Ihr Bild passt. 
Der Antwortende wird dann zum Täter und z.B. in solchen Threads wie diesem hier auf mögliches Fehlverhalten hingewiesen. 

Ich will jetzt nicht damit sagen , das man nicht in dem einen oder anderen Fall vielleicht mal Antworten zu hart formuliert. Das ist aber die harte Realität des Internets - und dafür (es wurde auch schon mehrfach von anderen gesagt) ist dieses Forum echt sehr freundschaftlich und mit gutem Umgangston. 

Wenn man es noch besser machen will, dann geht das nur mit professionellen "Antwortern" die entsprechend geschult sind.... aber glaubt mir, das wäre dann totlangweilig ... und auch kein Forum mehr.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Padis (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallo,

Danke an Wuzzel, das er dieses Thema mal doppelt unterstreicht.

Habe zwar keine Fische in meinem Teich aber ich würde, falls mein Nachbar, 3 Hunde in einen kleinen
Zwinger sperrt auch nicht sagen er solle anderes Futter verwenden.

Wie wird denn dann geholfen ???


----------



## hoboo34 (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*



> .... aber glaubt mir, das wäre dann totlangweilig ... und auch kein Forum mehr.



So ist es... 
Und deshalb bin ich auch gerne hier.

P.S.: Noch besser sind die Foren wo die erste Antwort lautet: "gib mal xyz bei Google ein". :__ nase


----------



## sister_in_act (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallo alle

wir sind alles nur Menschen und haben Emotionen.
Mir und unzähligen anderen wurde hier sehr geholfen und im Ergebnis meinen Tieren.
Nie habe ich auf *dumme* Fragen  harsche Kritik bekommen und wenn jemand willens ist Kritik anzunehmen  konnte ich auch nie wirklich feststellen, daß ihm *Stuhlbeine* um die Ohren geflogen sind.
Kritik ist mE immer positiv, denn nur  dann kann man eine Situation neu einschätzen und etwas ändern..falls man das will.
Ich bin ein sehr emotionaler Mensch und obwohl ich weiß, daß scharfe Formulierungen manchmal eher kontraproduktiv sind , drücke ich auf *absenden*....Und meistens tut mir das nicht einmal leid hinterher...ich gestehe...

Wenn ich jedoch so etliche Theads verfolge , sehe wie beratungsresistent manche  User sind, wie sie dann noch auf Beispiele hinweisen, die einem die Fußnägel aufrollen schon  bei den ersten Sätzen, muß ich auch dann an das Verständnis der Mods appelieren, daß  man seine Tonart  verschärft.Letztendlich gehts um Lebewesen und ich denke es ist ein legitimes Recht sich aufzuregen wenn man sieht was Tieren angetan wird und das falsche Tun dann auch noch  verteidigt wird, anstatt etwas  begreifen und zu ändern.

Ich bin nicht für den Diplomatischen Dienst geschaffen! Allerdings habe ich meines Wissens auch noch niemanden hier im Forum beleidigt.Und ich kann mich auch nicht wirklich erinnern dergleichen gelesen zu haben.

Ratschläge gibt es hier für jeden und in jede Richtung und ich bewundere oft die Mods wegen ihrer Geduld und ihre immer wiederkehrenden Hilfestellungen.
Dafür meinen Dank, auch im Namen meiner Fische, die dank dieses Forums und  aller  Beteiligten dazu beigetragen haben, daß ich:
einen neuen Teich gebaut habe,
eine  sehr gut funktionierende Filteranlage selbst bauen konnte,
die richtigen Pflanzen in entsprechender Menge eingestzt habe,
permanet seit dem Bau vor 3 Jahren gute Wasserwerte habe
und seither keinen Krankheitsfall bei meinen Tieren erlebt habe, der  auf Mißstände betreffs Teich zurückzuführen wären.
Und das alles, nachdem auch ich mit Sicherheit Fragen gestellt habe, die schon X-mal vorher irgendwo aufgetaucht sind.
Wenn sich also ein Unser verprellt fühlt wenn ihm die Mißstände klar aufgezeigt werden hatte er, meiner Meinung nach, nie vor etwas zu ändern sondern *schnell schnell* eine Lösung zu finden die einfach, billig ist  und gerade für den Moment die Spitze des Eisbergs zu bricht, womit aber 7/8 des Dilemmas weiter bestehen bleiben und so die Tiere leiden müssen.

Lb Grüße
Ulla


----------



## Joachim (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallo,

so - Strom wieder da.  

@Wolf
Es geht/ging nicht um den Inhalt der Hilfe, sondern um den Ton in dem diese Neuusern teilweise entgegen gebracht wird - von was anderem hab ich nicht geschrieben oder es wurde aus dem Kontext gerissen.

Bsp. Wie meinst du einem User bzw. seinem Teich/seinen Tieren geholfen zu haben, wenn du ihn verbal verprellt hättest und er geht? Was meinst du passiert dann? Seine Fische gehn ein und er schüttet den Teich zu, weil ...??? Kann ja kaum dein Ernst gewesen sein ... 

@Ulla
Ich behaupte jetzt mal das es ja gerade eine gute Beratung ausmacht, wenn man solche User zur Einsicht (oder wenigstens zu einer Teileinsicht - immerhin) bringen kann, statt sie zu vergraulen. 

Besser ein Teilerfolg als gar keiner - oder glaubst du, das ein verprellter seinen Teich zuschüttet bzw. wie Wolf prognostizierte, seine Fische sterben lässt und gut ist dann?

Ich bitte dich/euch - das kann nicht euer Ernst sein.  

@all
Es wird nie passieren, das alle Teiche perfekte Teiche sind. Aber wir als Forum können unseren Teil dazu beitragen, das viele Teiche perfekter werden.
Und dazu gehört nunmal auch ein angemessener Umgangston - was ja zum Glück, die allermeisten User auch an den Tag legen.


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*



> Bsp. Wie meinst du einem User bzw. seinem Teich/seinen Tieren geholfen zu haben, wenn du ihn verbal verprellt hättest und er geht? Was meinst du passiert dann? Seine Fische gehn ein und er schüttet den Teich zu, weil ...??? Kann ja kaum dein Ernst gewesen sein ...



Hallo Joachim,

wenn ich das lese ensteht bei mir der Eindruck, daß Du der Meinung
bist das hier jeder sofort angemotzt wird.

Das stimmt so einfach nicht, der Ton verschärft sich doch meist erst dann,
wenn jegliche gut gemeinte und sachlich angeratene Hilfe, nach der zuerst
gefragt wurde, dann doch nicht angenommen wird, weil die Vorschläge
zur Hilfe nicht so sind wie sie dem Hilfesuchenden in den Kram gepasst
hätten.

Beispiel:

_Themeneröffner fragt: "Hallo, ich habe mir eine 500 Liter Teichschale
auf den Balkon gestellt und 8 superschöne  Shubunkin dazu gekauft.
Soll ich da auch Pflanzen reinsetzen und welche?"

1.Antwort:
Herzlich willkommen (hier könnte Dein Name stehn),
schön das Du jetzt auch hier im Forum bist...blablabla...,
aber leider muß ich Dir sagen, das die 8 Fische für Deinen
kleinen Teich nicht geignet sind, da er nicht tief genug ist,
die Temperaturschwankungen, wasserquali...etc.pp...u.s.w.
Lies dir doch bitte dazu das Basiswissen durch u.s.w.

2.Antwort: 
Der nette Mann im Baumarkt hat aber gesagt, das
die Fische locker Platz haben, mein Cousin hat sogar Kois
in seinem 2.500 Liter Teich, ausserdem halten viele Leute 
Fische in viel kleineren Aquarien.

3.Antwort:
(ich kürz das jetzt ab) Erklärung über Unterschied Teich u. AQ.
Erklärung über Verkaufsverhalten Baumarktfischspezialisten etc.pp

4.Antwort:
Hab mir jetzt eine Filteranlage beim Fressnapf gekauft, damit dürfte
das Problem ja optimal gelöst sein.

5.Antwort: (jemand drittes kommt dazu)
Hast recht, lass Dich nicht verückt machen, meinen Fischen im Fertigbecken
gehts gut, die springen vor lauter Freude und vermehren sich kräftig weil Sie
so gesund sind.

6.Antwort (nach entdecken eines Themas des selben Users aus 5.Antwort
im Krankheitenbereich mit dem Thema "Meine Fische haben so einen
komischen weißen flaum, fressen aber ganz normal")
Bitte gib hier nicht solche Tips, wenn doch Deine eigenen Fische
krank sind. Du siehst doch wozu das führt._

So fängt das an und wie gehts dann weiter?
In solchen Fällen noch an die Freundlichkeit zu appelieren
ist für mich schlichtweg scheinheilig und unmenschlich, sorry.

Ich gebe Dir in soweit recht, daß das den 8 Shubunkin wahrscheinlich
dann nicht mehr helfen wird, aber andere Neueinsteiger machen sich
beim lesen dann wenigstens Gedanken und nicht den selben Fehler.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Joachim, 
ich befürchte, man kann nicht allen Leuten und allen Fischen helfen, das wäre Wunschdenken.
Misstände unkommentiert stehen zu lassen hilft aber nachfolgenden Usern auch nicht.
Zum helfen gehört immer auch dazu, das sich einer helfen lassen will. Andy hat den klassischen Ablauf eines solchen Threads ja geschildert. 

Ich hab neulich mal mit jemanden gesprochen der Angehörige in häuslicher Pflege schult, der sagte ganz klar: Der Pflegende (Helfende) bestimmt im Zweifel  das wie und wann, nicht der zu Pflegende. 

Im Eröffnungspost, des TE gehts übrigens nicht um einen unfreundlichen Ton, sondern um das Hinweisen auf Misstände im Teich. Vielleicht verwechseln viele deutlich mit unfreundlich !? 
Im großen und ganzen, und das haben ja nun in diesem Thread schon viele User bestätigt, ist der Ton in diesem Forum eher freundlich und sehr höflich. 

Auch in diesem Thread geht es doch bis auf kleine Ausrutscher wegen geringfügiger Mißverständnisse sehr sachlich und höflich zu, weil wir den anderen Ernst nehmen, auch wenn er vielleicht eine andere Sichtweise hat. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## maritim (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

wenn ich noch eine anregung geben darf?

vielleicht könnte man es einrichten, das neue user erst zugang zum forum bekommen, wenn ihr profil *vollständig *ausgefüllt ist.

so müsste man nicht immer die __ würmer aus der __ nase ziehen.


----------



## Eugen (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*



maritim schrieb:


> ..., wenn ihr profil *vollständig *ausgefüllt ist.
> 
> ....



nicht nur das,auch noch RICHTIG !!
Was da manchmal für abenteuerliche Sachen bezüglich Teichgröße drin stehen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Nabend 
meine Meinung kennt ihr ja. 

Was ich sagen möchte ist, dass die Diskussion im fairen Rahmen abläuft. Mir war schon klar das es zu dem Thema gegenseitige Meinungen gibt. Schade nur, dass sich nicht mehr (vielleicht auch Betroffene) User zu Wort melden.


----------



## robsig12 (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hi Uwe,

die haben Ihre Informationen, und sind nun wieder weg! 

Sorry für den Quatsch, glaube trifft aber oft den Nagel....

Nach wie vor denke ich, hier herscht ein sehr angenehmer Umgasngston, und jedem, der Hilfe sucht, und die annimmt wird hier bereitwillig geholfen!

Was erwartet man von einem Forum? Man wird erst einmal von allen herzlich Willkommen geheissen?  Man stellt eine Frage, und viele Antworten? Wenn die Antworten nicht passen, fragt man noch einmal nach, irgend ein User, der noch nicht lange dabei ist und nur theoretisches Wissen hat wird mir schon recht geben?........

Nö ich bin da für ehrliche höfliche Ansagen. 

Lustig ist vor allem, dass man sich dann oft mit den vermeintlichen Ratgebern weiterärgert, obwohl es den Themenstarter gar nicht mehr interessiert, er hat ja seine Info.....


----------



## Garfield (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallo,



> Schade nur, dass sich nicht mehr (vielleicht auch Betroffene) User zu Wort melden.


Dann will ich mal.

Wenn es euch tröstet, das Thema wird in nahezu allen Foren immer mal wieder diskutiert.
Ich bin ja nun in vielen Foren ( hauptsächlich Aquaristik ) unterwegs, und hier herrscht doch ein ziemlich netter Ton. Dass manche manchmal ausrasten , ist auch klar.
Allerdings gibt es Foren, wo der Umgansgston sehr viel rauher ist.
Wenn ich da an das ( vermutlich ) grösste Aquariumforum denke, was da manchmal abgeht.
Aber es hängt auch mit der Kundschaft zusammen.
Wenn du zu 90% beratungsresistente pubertierende jugendliche Anfänger hast, die immer wieder die selben Themen aufkochen ( Hilfe mein Guppy hat eine Beule ), werden manche schon nervös , und irgendwann dann ausfallend.
Und wenn dann noch unwissende Anfänger ihr Halbwissen an andere weitergeben, sind manche "Götter" nicht mehr zu halten.
Leider werden manche Experten auch manchmal untereinander furchtbar ausfallend, weil jeder meint die Weisheit alleine zu besitzen , wie im richtigen Leben halt.

Meiner Erfahrung nach steigt die Qualität der Umgansformen mit der Spezialisierung des Forums, vielleicht, weil mehr Geld drinsteckt, und man sich ernsthafter damit beschäftigt.
Einen Teich stellst du ja auch nicht eben mal so auf, weil dir gerade langweilig ist, ein 54liter Aquarium mit ein paar Guppies eventuell schon.

Zum Thema Profil ausfüllen: ich glaube nicht dass das etwas bringt. Wenn ich was eingeben muss, und nicht will, schreibe ich rein was mir gerade durch den Kopf geht, ist ja alles anonym. Und wer kann schon kontrollieren, ob's richtig ist.

Es gibt in verschiedenen Foren spezielle Formulare, die man ausfüllen soll, wenn man zb eine Frage zu Krankheiten hat, mit dann eben sämtlichen Angaben zum Becken , halt manchmal auch unnötige. Es gibt auf jeden Fall dem Fragenden die Möglichkeit, keine wesentlichen Angaben zu vergessen. 
Dies wäre vielleicht eine Überlegung wert, anstatt Profil ausfüllen obligatorisch zu machen.
Also z.b. im Krankheitsforum ist beim öffnen eines neuen Themas der Editor schon gefüllt mit diesem Formular, das nur noch ausgefüllt werden muss. ( oder eben nicht , zwingen kann man ja niemanden )
Oder bei der Algen-Frage, die ja gerne immer wieder kommt , gibt man ein Formular vor, das schon alle wesentlichen Angaben enthält, so dass man keine vergisst.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein bischen weiterhelfen.

Edit : wieso wird gerade das wort "obligatorisch" grün unterstrichen ?
Nochmal edit: jetzt nicht mehr ????


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Vielen Dank Jeannot für dein Statement


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

[OT]





Garfield schrieb:


> Edit : wieso wird gerade das wort "obligatorisch" grün unterstrichen ?
> Nochmal edit: jetzt nicht mehr ????



Weil dieses Wort im Lexikon eingetragen ist, für alle, die es mit Fremdwörtern nicht so haben ist es anklickbar und erklärt. 

Gruß Wuzzel [/OT]


----------



## Regs (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Guten Abend,

beim mit lesen könnte man den Eindruck erhalten, dass ein neuer User per sé als Dünnbrettbohrer, der zu doof ist seine Frage durch die Forensuche selbst zu beantworten, sowieso schon gleich alles falsch macht und jetzt hier jammert aber die Wahrheit nicht hören will oder deshalb aufgetaucht ist um sein Teichprojekt loben zu lassen und sowieso wieder abhaut, gesehen wird. Als Disziplinarmaßnahmen kommen da eben straffere Zugangsvoraussetzungen und entsprechendes, nicht unbedingt diplomatisches Feedback sowie natürlich der erhobene Zeigefinger infrage. Oder?

Die Realität eines vorgestellten Teiches anzuerkennen, sachlich im Notfall auch "Erste Hilfe" zu leisten und die chemischen und sonstigen Vorgänge in einem Teich so zu erklären dass dass die Ursache des aufgetretenen Problems erkannt und verstanden wird hilft dem Frager und seinen Fischen wohl am ehesten. Den meisten Fragern dürfte am Fischwohl liegen - sonst wären sie ja nicht hier.

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die allermeisten Teich-Besitzer Erwachsene sind, die für gewöhnlich mit beiden Beinen im Leben stehen und überwiegend - wenn auch nicht immer - intellektuell in der Lage sind, Sachverhalte zu verstehen und entsprechend zu handeln, bzw. vorgeschlagene Maßnahmen durch zu führen. Aber selbst in Fällen in denen das augenscheinlich nicht so ist, trägt ein Bashing weder zum besseren Verständnis, noch zur Einsicht bei. 

Insofern sollte sich der Eine oder Andere doch auch selbst kritisch fragen, ob die aktive Beteiligung am Bashing nun tatsächlich dem User mit seinen Fischen nützen soll oder nur dem eigenen Ego und Darstellung eigener Kompetenz mehr Raum verschafft und zum Aggressionsabbau beiträgt. Letzteres führt schnell dazu, dass neue Leute den Plan, das Forum als Kompetenzcenter zukünftig bei auftretenden Problemen zu nutzen wieder aufgeben und sich wieder lieber vom Baumarkt-Mitarbeiter beraten lassen. 

Vielleicht macht es Sinn sich einmal kurz vorzustellen wie man selbst behandelt werden möchte wenn man ein Problem vorträgt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*



Regs schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht es Sinn sich einmal kurz vorzustellen wie man selbst behandelt werden möchte wenn man ein Problem vorträgt.



Auch gut und klasse Beitrag zum Thema


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallo Regine,

das neue User per se "Dünnbrettbohrer ... usw" sind trifft sicher genau so wenig zu, wie das prinzpiell unfreundlich oder inkompetent geantwortet wird. 
Der gerade heute von Daniel geschlossene Thread über den "etwas anderen Teich" ist aber ein sehr gutes Beispiel für diese Diskussion, und wie es oft läuft. 

Für alle die der englischen Fachbegriffe nicht mächtig sind (ich musst es auch Googeln) :
Bashing (von englisch bashing = „öffentliche Beschimpfung") ... schreibt Wikipedia  

Wer hat denn wo hier beschimpft ? 
Ich glaube das ist nun wirklich übertrieben ! 
Also wenn Du damit mich meinst, dann lag das jedenfalls nicht in meiner Absicht, und ich habe das  mehreren Stellen geschrieben. 
Unser erster Kontakt hier im Forum, wo ich (kritisch und direkt wie ich eben bin) gefragt habe, warum Du nicht gleich größer baust. Daraufhin habe ich eine vernünftig Begründete Antwort bekommen.

Sorry, aber ich kann nun mal nicht anders, wenn jemand (wie heute) fragt, wie er seine Kokostaschen am besten bepflanzt, dann kann ich ihm nicht einfach nur die Antwort geben, die er wünscht, sondern fühle mich dazu verpflichtet Ihn darauf hinzuweisen, das es mit diesen Taschen eben schon oft schlechte Erfahrungen gibt. Damit möchte ich doch aber die Arbeit des Tages nicht schlecht reden, sondern lediglich die Info geben, damit sich der User nicht vielleicht später ärgert. 

Für meinen Teil kann ich sagen, das ich nicht zum Aggressivitätsabbau hier im Forum bin, sondern weil es eine kurzweilige informative und freundliche Unterhaltung ist. Vielen wünsche ich manchmal viel mehr Gelassenheit. 

Ich selber bin allerdings auch zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, das ich nicht everybodies Darling sein kann und will, deswegen klinke ich mich dann und wann, wenns nicht mehr passt eben aus. 

Mit internetten Grüßen Wuzzel 
... dem es wirklich um das Wohl der Fische geht ... was glaubt Ihr sonst, warum mein Teichbau so lange dauert !? Weils wesentlich größer wird ale eigentlich geplant und ins Budget gepasst hätte.


----------



## Joachim (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Nabend auch! 

@Andy


> wenn ich das lese ensteht bei mir der Eindruck, daß Du der Meinung
> bist das hier jeder sofort angemotzt wird.


Nein - defenitiv nicht, das hab ich so auch nicht geschrieben/gemeint.Wenn dem so wäre, hätt ich den Laden schon längst mal für 2 Wochen in Urlaub geschickt. Jedenfalls würde ich für _so ein Forum_ weder Zeit noch Geld opfern, da sei dir mal sicher.

@Wolf


> Misstände unkommentiert stehen zu lassen hilft aber nachfolgenden Usern auch nicht.


Völlig richtig - aber man muss auch nicht mit der Brechstange kommentieren, sowas gefällt keinem, auch dir sicher nicht. 




> Im Eröffnungspost, des TE gehts übrigens nicht um einen unfreundlichen Ton, sondern um das Hinweisen auf Misstände im Teich. Vielleicht verwechseln viele deutlich mit unfreundlich !?





> Uwe: Und dann immer drauf auf den Teichbesitzer.


Alles eine Frage der Dosis   Nein, im Ernst - Ich meine es geht dabei Uwe sehr wohl um den Ton beim Hinweisen. Möge Uwe mich verbessern, wenn dem nicht so ist.



> Damit möchte ich doch aber die Arbeit des Tages nicht schlecht reden, sondern lediglich die Info geben, damit sich der User nicht vielleicht später ärgert.


 So sollte es sein und das nun noch so verpackt, das dein Gegenüber es noch schlucken kann und schon ist alles im Lot.

@maritim
Profilfelder mit Pflichtangaben haben einen Haken - wer soll den Inhalt kontrollieren? Die Diskussion um die Profilfelder, speziell der PLZ, hatten wir vor einiger Zeit übrigens schon mal im Forum. 

@Robert


> Nö ich bin da für ehrliche höfliche Ansagen.


 

@Jeannot
Danke, so seh ich das auch.  Das mit den Formularen schau ich mir bei Zeit (bin in der Ernte  ) nochmal an, ich glaube Dodi hatte da vor langem schonmal was für die Krankheiten Ecke angeregt gehabt. 

@Regine
Ebenso.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

@Joachim

Hmmmm  NaJa, schon ein wenig. Aber meine Hauptanliegen lag schon eher an der Sache an sich.


----------



## Regs (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallo Wuzzel,

wenn ich Dich persönlich meine, spreche ich Dich auch persönlich an. Gegenseitige Anschuldigungen bringen doch sowieso niemanden weiter - letztlich geht es darum dass jeder für sich sein Diskussionskonzept überdenkt und vielleicht auch zu einer etwas veränderten Sichtweise gelangt. Da nehme ich mich selbst auch nicht aus.


----------



## Joachim (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

@Uwe
O Kacke  ... nun, dann hatte ich wenigstens zu 10% Recht. Oder 5% ?   

Na denn: Sorry!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

[OT]
können wir uns auf 2% einigen ?
[/OT]


----------



## Joachim (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

[ot]  .....................  .......................... [/ot]


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*



Regs schrieb:


> wenn ich Dich persönlich meine, spreche ich Dich auch persönlich an.



 da können sich einige aber mal ne Scheibe abschneiden !  Respekt !

Vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit dem Thread hier mit etwas Leben zu füllen, und Beispielhaft mal so einen Thread zu nehmen, wo es nach Meinung des TE besonders übel zuging, 
Das kann man dann gemeinsam analysieren und diskutieren und verbessern.
Ich bin für Hinweise auf Verbesserung des eigenen Diskussionskonzeoptes jedenfalls jederzeit dankbar, sobald Sie sachlich und fair sind. 
Leider bist Du meiner Frage nach Beschimpfungen ausgewichen. 
Wenn hier wirklich jemand beschimpft wird greift das ModTeam hier in der Regel zuverlässig ein, schliesst Threads oder ermahnt beim Thema zu bleiben und gibt auch Usern dann und wann eine Ermahnung. Ich denke die Mods sind über jeden Hinweis dankbar, wenn es irgendwo mal hakt und jemand beleidigend wird.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Garfield (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hi,

Entschuldigung für den OffTopik, aber das interessiert mich jetzt gerade.
Deutsch ist ja nicht meine Muttersprache.
@Wuzzel
"Obligatorisch" ist ein Fremdwort ?
Steht aber im Duden. - defekter Link entfernt -
Ich dachte, was im Duden steht, wären deutsche Wörter, stehen da auch Fremdwörter drin ?

Wenn's stört, könnt ihr das gerne rausnehmen.

Zum Thema:


> Lustig ist vor allem, dass man sich dann oft mit den vermeintlichen Ratgebern weiterärgert, obwohl es den Themenstarter gar nicht mehr interessiert, er hat ja seine Info.....


Ich habe auch schon mehrfach erlebt, dass Themenstarter , die angeblich in den letzten Zügen liegen ( bildlich ) , und dringend Hilfe brauchen, nach dem ersten Beitrag nicht wieder online sind, und die Antwort auf ihre Frage nicht mehr interessiert.
Da überlegt man sich schon, ob man in dem Forum noch was posten soll.

Und ja, es ist immer wieder faszinierend wie manche Leute sich in was reinsteigern, obwohl der Themenstarter schon lange weg ist.  
Allerdings habe ich auch erlebt , dass irgendwann der TS sich zurückmeldet, und sagt, "was ist das hier für ein Ton, in das Forum komme ich nicht wieder"


----------



## Garfield (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hi,

noch was , fällt mir gerade ein.
Ein Forum hat so ein UnterForum, das nennen sie Glashaus, da kann man auch mal deutlicher werden, und da geht es manchmal schön zur Sache.
Da schreiten dann natürlich die Mods auch nicht so schnell ein.

Manche brauchen das um Dampf abzulassen.


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

[OT]Obligatorisch gehört lt. wikipedia zu den lateinischen Lehn- und Fremdwörtern folgere ich aus den beiden Einträgen:



> Wiktionary sagt:
> Herkunft:
> von lateinisch obligare anbinden, verbindlich machen, verpflichten





> Wikipedia sagt
> Fremdwörter sind Wörter, die aus anderen Sprachen übernommen wurden.


[/OT]


----------



## Joachim (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

@Jeannot
Es gibt halt immer und überall User die ihre Frage(n) in mehreren Foren posten und dort bleiben wo ihnen die "schönste" Antwort entgegen gebracht wurde - damit muss man leider leben. In manch einem Forum wird man für sowas schon beinahe gesteinigt, obwohl so ein handeln in gewisser weise nachvollziehbar ist, wenn man ein dringliches Anliegen zu haben meint... 

Das sollte dich jedoch nicht vom posten abhalten.


----------



## Garfield (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hi Joachim,

euch habe ich ja auch nicht gemeint.
Hier gehöre ich eher zu den fragenden Unwissenden, und freue mich über jede Info, und natürlich die Fotos.


----------



## Regs (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallo Wuzzel,

dass das Mod-Team die letzte Verantwortung für den Umgang der User untereinander trägt ist zwar Foren-Realität, als erstrebenswerte Lösung würde ich aber eher sehen, dass jeder die Verantwortung für seinen persönlichen Diskussionsstil selbst übernimmt und dabei nicht zu unkritisch mit sich selbst umgeht. ;-)

Ich persönlich glaube nicht dass das Thema (Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern) dadurch voran gebracht wird, dass misslungene Gesprächsverläufe nach diskutiert werden, Anschauungsmaterial gibts ja in der Trash-Box und ich glaube hier hat auch jeder verstanden, worum es Uwe geht.


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

In der Trashbox finden wir, wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, Beiträge aus ganzen 9 Threads dieses Jahres. 
Von diesen 9 ist wiederum nur ein verschwindend geringer Teil eventuell wegen dem angesprochenen Problenm verschoben worden. 
Also wenn das das Problem sein soll, dann muss ich sagen, dann haben wir kein Problem. 
Ich finde, das bei so vielen Usern und so vielen Threads das eher ein Grund zum feiern ist, das nur 9 mal in die Trash box verschoben werden musste. Spricht für größtenteils zivilisiertes Verhalten der User ! 

Wir scheinen wohl echt teilweise unterschiedliche Betrachtungsweisen zu haben. Das mal ganz ohne Wertung !


Gruß Wuzzel

edit: nochmaliges Nachzählen sagt mir, es waren sogar nur 8 Thread (also gerade einer im Monat !)


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*



Regs schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> beim mit lesen könnte man den Eindruck erhalten, dass ein neuer User per sé als Dünnbrettbohrer, der zu doof ist seine Frage durch die Forensuche selbst zu beantworten, sowieso schon gleich alles falsch macht und jetzt hier jammert aber die Wahrheit nicht hören will oder deshalb aufgetaucht ist um sein Teichprojekt loben zu lassen und sowieso wieder abhaut, gesehen wird. Als Disziplinarmaßnahmen kommen da eben straffere Zugangsvoraussetzungen und entsprechendes, nicht unbedingt diplomatisches Feedback sowie natürlich der erhobene Zeigefinger infrage. Oder?
> 
> Insofern sollte sich der Eine oder Andere doch auch selbst kritisch fragen, ob die aktive Beteiligung am Bashing nun tatsächlich dem User mit seinen Fischen nützen soll oder nur *dem eigenen Ego und Darstellung eigener Kompetenz mehr Raum verschafft *und zum Aggressionsabbau beiträgt. Letzteres führt schnell dazu, dass neue Leute den Plan, das Forum als Kompetenzcenter zukünftig bei auftretenden Problemen zu nutzen wieder aufgeben und sich wieder lieber vom Baumarkt-Mitarbeiter beraten lassen.



Hallo Regine,
schön, daß Du das jetzt einsiehst. Wenn alle bereit wären mal die Hose herunter zu
lassen und mit Selbstkritik und Einsicht zu reagieren so wie Du jetzt nach diesem
verpatzten Thema https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28774/page-2
wäre alles noch viel schöner.
Vielen Dank und Gruß
Andy


----------



## guenter (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

So, nun auch mal ich,

bin nun auch schon einige Jahre hier im Forum. 
Hatte einen kleinen Teich, bekam die ersten 2 Koi (hatte aber schon Goldfische), baute mir Filter,
und doch ständig ärger mit dem Wasser (mal grün, mal trübe usw.)
Dann machte ich Anfragen hier im Forum. Die erste Antwort war "Teich viel zu klein".
Hatte ich eingesehen. Teich größer gemacht. Es kamen noch Koi hinzu, Goldfische raus.
Immer noch ärger mit den Filter, ständig zugesetzt.
Hier im Forum gelesen und viele gute Ratschläge erhalten. Bilder angeschaut (hilft am besten,
also Bilder in das Forum stellen).
Bekam Hinweis eine UVC einzubauen , aber gleich eine Nummer größer, ein Siebfilter und ein 
Patronenfilter zu bauen. Das waren alles Erfahrungswerte der einzelnen User.
Aus diesen Erfahrungswerten konnte ich lernen und habe sie auch befolgt.
Kann jetzt sagen; die Anlage läuft.

Also, man sollte schon mal schön zuhören und Ratschläge annehmen.

Sicher war ich manchmal auch anderer Meinung, aber da kann ich doch nicht "meckern".

Jeder spricht (schreibt) aus seinen Erfahrungen und jeder Teich ist anders.

Es ist alles nur gut gemeint.      Danke an dieser Stelle an alle!!!


----------



## sister_in_act (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*



> Ulla
> Ich behaupte jetzt mal das es ja gerade eine gute Beratung ausmacht, wenn man solche User zur Einsicht (oder wenigstens zu einer Teileinsicht - immerhin) bringen kann, statt sie zu vergraulen.



joachim ich sehe hier permanent gute beratung und immer wieder user, die diese nicht annehmen wollen weil *hinz* und kunz* es aber so oder so haben, im baumarkt aber usw..wie in andys beispiel.
ein teichbesitzer der  mit problemen hierher kommt aber lösungswege  nicht annehmen will , stattdessen endlose diskussionen entfacht wer was wann wo anders gesagt hat der will mE , wie ich schon schrieb, eine schnelle, billige, einfache lösung , möglichst ohne aufwand.
ich bezweifle sehr, daß sich ein teichler, der ernsthaft  ratschläge annehmen will von konstruktiver kritik vergraulen läßt. allenfalls jemand, der , der jegliche kritik als angriff sieht und auch entsprechend reagiert.



> Besser ein Teilerfolg als gar keiner - oder glaubst du, das ein verprellter seinen Teich zuschüttet bzw. wie Wolf prognostizierte, seine Fische sterben lässt und gut ist dann


und ja, ich stimme in gewisser weise zu das es leute gibt, die  einfach wegbleiben wenn die antworten nicht ausfallen wie es *angenehm * ist.eben weil sie nicht das leid des tieres sehen sondern  abwägen ob sie 20 € für medikamente, stunden mit arbeit oder wenige cent für neue fische bezahlen.
und teilerfolg wäre dann was genau joachim? wir bekommen oft von neuen usern mit problemen nicht mal ein feedback....

 was versteht  ihr denn genau unter meckern?



> Wir scheinen wohl echt teilweise unterschiedliche Betrachtungsweisen zu haben



ich glaube da liegt der hase begraben...

was für den einen  gemecker ist ist für den anderen kritik, die weiterhilft.

lb grüße ulla


----------



## Padis (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallo @ all,

als ich meinen Teich geplant habe bin ich los und habe mir Bücher und anderes Infomaterial besorgt.
Wärend der Bauphase habe ich immer wieder einige Foren nach Verbesserungsvorschläge durchsucht.
Ich weiss das mein Teich wahrscheinlich nicht das Optimale ist obwohl er nahezu ideale Werte hat.
Ich kann, und will es glaub ich auch nicht verstehen wenn jemand Tiere halten möchte und sich im Voraus nicht Informiert.
Um so trauriger ist es, wenn es erwachsene Menschen sind.
Da hilft auch kein schön reden, wie es CoolNiro schon beschrieben hat (Danke dafür) sondern konstruktive
Kritik zum Wohle der Tiere. Manchmal sollte diese auch etwas härter ausfallen und auch sofort da wie ich finde so ein Forum nicht nur Sonnenschein verbreiten sollte.
Mir und meinem Teich hat es nicht geschadet.

Danke @ all


----------



## Dr.J (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Moin,
ich werfe auch mal meine 2ct in den Ring. 

Ich meine, es liegt heutzutage neben dem Mangel an Kritikfähigkeit und Einsehen von Fehlern auch sehr an der Schnelllebigkeit der Menschen:

- Man möchte möglichst *schnell* etwas haben
- Wenn Probleme auftreten, muß *schnell* eine Lösung her (außer bei Fischbesatz, da muß zum Wohle der Tiere eine schnelle Lösung her)

Man nimmt sich einfach *nicht mehr die Zeit *
- sich zu informieren
- ausführlich zu planen
- sein Wissen zu erweitern
- sich die Ratschläge von Erfahrenen zu holen
- Geduld zu haben

All Denjenigen, die jeden Punkt oben bejahen können, möchte ich sagen:

"Fragt euch im Vorfeld, ob ein Teich das richtige Hobby für euch ist."

EDIT sagt mir: Unabhängig von meiner Meinung oben, sollten wir als erfahrene User immer darauf achten, dass wir *Hilfesuchenden auch Hilfestellung *anbieten und das in einer *freundlichen und moderaten Art ohne die virtuelle Keule*, auch wenn es manchmal schwerfällt.


----------



## Joachim (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Moin,

Mein letzter Beitrag in diesem Thema:



> Da hilft auch kein schön reden, wie es CoolNiro schon beschrieben hat (Danke dafür) sondern konstruktive
> Kritik zum Wohle der Tiere.



*JA absolut richtig* (wie schon x-fach von mir hier geschrieben!) - aber bitte so, das der Fragende nicht gleich beleidigt/entmutigt ... wieder geht. Damit habt ihr nämlich keinem geholfen - ihm nicht und erst recht nicht seinen Tieren/Teich. 

@Wolf
Es ging nie um die Anzahl Themen in der Trashbox - es ging nur darum ob es hier einen Ort für ausgeartete Auseinandersetzungen gibt. Und dort landet auch nur ein Bruchteil des tatsächlichen Trash's...

@Ulla


> was für den einen gemecker ist ist für den anderen kritik, die weiterhilft.


Und wem, wenn der Fragende weg ist? Seinen Tieren? Lesen die hier mit? 

*Teilerfolge wäre zB. wenn er/sie/es eben als anfang einen Teil der guten Ratschläge umzusetzen versucht. Oft haben die Leute ja vorher von anderswo andere "Tips" bekommen, sie kennen dich/uns nicht und wir sagen dann: alles quatsch, so geht das nicht... dann sollte man vielleicht erstmal eine Vernünftige Basis zum Fragenden schaffen, damit er überhaupt erstmal Gehör und Einsicht zeigen kann, weil er eben uns und nicht dem Baumarkt/Fachmarkt glaubt/glauben soll.
Mancher hier setzt voraus, das ein neues Mitglied automatisch all sein bisher gehörtes über Bord wirft und allein uns Gehör schenkt und danach auch noch sofort handelt - das ist mMn. ein Teil des Problems.*


----------



## Regs (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Guten Morgen @all,

als Newbie in Sachen Fischhaltung im Teich und seit einer Woche im Aquarium  lese ich grundsätzlich alles, was ich an interessanten Informationen finde - lasse mich auch vor Ort von erfahrenen Leuten beraten und habe mir zwei Foren (Teich und Aquaristik) ausgesucht und mich dort angemeldet um mich austauschen zu können.

Inzwischen habe ich zig Bücher über Goldfische, __ Moderlieschen, Aquaristik und lese in Online-Medien - jede Menge widersprüchliche Informationen.

Es geht los mit der Teich-Größe, Tiefe, dem Filterstart, dem Fischbesatz - es gibt kein Thema zu dem nicht völlig unterschiedliche Meinungen und reale Empfehlungen existieren.  Als Einsteiger ohne Erfahrung stößt man unweigerlich auf Missbilligung weil quasi immer ein Teil der Forenbewohner eine abweichende Meinung vertritt oder etwas besser weiß als derjenige, von dem man zuvor beraten wurde bzw. der Fachmann vor Ort empfiehlt.

Joachim Du hast den Punkt sehr gezielt getroffen:


> Mancher hier setzt voraus, das ein neues Mitglied automatisch all sein bisher gehörtes über Bord wirft und allein uns Gehör schenkt und danach auch noch sofort handelt - das ist mMn. ein Teil des Problems.



Letztlich lassen sich auftretende Probleme mit Pragmatismus und Empfehlungen die sachorientiert sind nach meinem Eindruck am besten lösen - unter Berücksichtigung der realen Situation des Teiches mit seinen Fischen. Theoretische Erwägungen wie man das nach Meinung des Beraters alles hätte anders besser machen können führen zu gegenseitiger Frustration wenn nicht ein problemlösungsorientiertes Gespräch im Vordergrund steht. Was alle die neu anfangen vor allem benötigen sind sachliche Informationen um notwendige Erfahrungen möglichst ohne Fischverluste zu machen.


----------



## robsig12 (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hi Regine,

sicherlich ist es für einen Neueinsteiger schwierig, raus zufinden, wer Ahnung von der Materie hat, und wer nur angelesenens Halbwissen verbreitet. Daher habe ich es mir angewohnt bei jedem neuen Hobby, welches mich interessiert, sei es Mikroskop, digitaler Fotografie, Computer etc. worüber ich mich dann in diversen Foren informiere, erst eine Zeit lang still mitlese, mir dann ein Bild von der Materie mache was ich für mich benötige, oder auch nicht, und dann mir gezielt das Objekt kaufe. 

Dabei merkt man schon nach kurzer Zeit, wer Ahnung von der Materie hat, und wer nur mitreden möchte, ohne fundierte Kenntnisse zu haben. Da sagen dann auch nicht 1000 oder mehr Beiträge etwas aus, wenn 80 Prozent nur Müll sind.

Wenn sich aber für sein Hobby jemand nicht die nötige Zeit nimmt, und sich erst einmal Grundsätzlich in die Thematik einarbeitet, der wird auch keine Lösungen hier annehmen wollen, da er alles nur schnell ohne das warum ist das so aufnimmt, und dann wieder weg ist.


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*



> Was alle die neu anfangen vor allem benötigen sind sachliche Informationen um notwendige Erfahrungen möglichst ohne Fischverluste zu machen.



Regine, Respekt !!

Find ich echt toll, das sich Deine Einstellung in so kurzer
Zeit um 180° gedreht hat und Du jetzt bereit bist sachliche
Informationen anzunehmen. Das ist bestimmt im Sinne
Deiner Fische 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*



> Es geht los mit der Teich-Größe, Tiefe, dem Filterstart, dem Fischbesatz - es gibt kein Thema zu dem nicht völlig unterschiedliche Meinungen und reale Empfehlungen existieren. Als Einsteiger ohne Erfahrung stößt man unweigerlich auf Missbilligung weil quasi immer ein Teil der Forenbewohner eine abweichende Meinung vertritt oder etwas besser weiß als derjenige, von dem man zuvor beraten wurde bzw. der Fachmann vor Ort empfiehlt.



Das sehe ich auch so. Ich habe mir wirklich fast alles, was es so auf dem Markt an Lektüre über Teichbau gab, reingezogen, und je mehr ich gelesen habe, desto verunsicherter war ich (und bin es auch noch heute!). Auch hier im Forum gibt es zu ein- und derselben Frage diverse Meinungen und sicherlich auch entsprechende Erfahrungen, das muß man einfach denjenigen zugestehen. Deshalb wird es kaum möglich sein, alles über einen Kamm zu scheren. Man sollte den Usern auch die Möglichkeit lassen, eigene Erfahrungen zu sammeln (macht man ja bei den Kindern auch, auch wenn es manchmal schwerfällt ). Wenn es allerdings um das Wohl von Tieren (unseren Mitgeschöpfen!!) geht, sollten die Antworten schon klar und eindeutig ausfallen können, selbst wenn es einige hier gibt, die das abschwächen möchten, um die Newbee's nicht zu verdrängen.
ich denke, wenn man diesbezüglich seine Meinung klar zum Ausdruck bringt (auch ohne Mecker und ohne erhobenen Zeigefinger), wird man am ehesten Erfolg haben auch bei (fast) beratungsresistenten Usern. Oder zumindests einen Denkanstoß geben kann. Verhindern kann man falsche Tierhaltung hier sowieso nicht.


----------



## Garfield (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hi,



> damit er überhaupt erstmal Gehör und Einsicht zeigen kann, weil er eben uns und nicht dem Baumarkt/Fachmarkt glaubt/glauben soll.
> Mancher hier setzt voraus, das ein neues Mitglied automatisch all sein bisher gehörtes über Bord wirft und allein uns Gehör schenkt und danach auch noch sofort handelt - das ist mMn. ein Teil des Problems.


Die meisten Anfänger ( vielleicht nicht im Teichbau, aber sicher inder Aquaristik, wo's ja auch um Tiere geht  )  gehn erst mal in den Baumarkt , sich das Schnäppchen besorgen mit dem sie geködert werden.
Dann werden sie dort beraten, und sind ( meisens ) schon mit einem "verlorenen" Becken versorgt. 
Wenn's dann schief läuft, kommen sie ins Forum um Hilfe zu bekommen.
Die erste Antwort(en) ist dann meist . <Ja  hättest dich mal vorher informert>
Und genau das hat er aber gemacht, sich vorher informiert , nämlich beim "Fachverkäufer"
Wer will im das verdenken, dass er nicht wusste, dass das nur Verkäufer sind.
( Es gibt in allen Foren diese Diskussionen über das Verhältnis Käufer-Verkäufer , und nie gibt es eine einheitliche Meinung )

Und wie soll der Anfänger dann wissen, wem er im Forum glauben kann, oder doch dem Verkäufer , oder dem anderen Anfänger, der doch so gute Erfahrungen mit dem oder dem Mittelchen machte.
Und dann fangen in seinem Hilfe-Thread auch noch die "Experten" an zu diskutieren , ob der Fisch überhaupt welches Wasser, Temperatur oder .... braucht.
Und dann wird ihm gesagt, dass im Internet auch nicht alles richtig ist, und die Bücher auch manche Unwahrheit beinhalten.
usw

Wenn wir uns vor Augen führen, dass wir alle mal Anfänger waren, und es gar nicht so einfach ist , in eine Materie hineinzukommen, sollte schon viel erreicht sein.


----------



## maritim (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

hallo maja,

sehe ich auch so!

es gibt grundsätzliche dinge die man beim teich in hinblick auf größe und besatz beachten muss!
darüber  sind sich sicher auch 90% der etwas erfahrenen fischteichfreunde einige.
auch das im wasser kein nitrit oder ammoniak sein sollte ist auch klar.

dann gibt es noch unendlich viele themen, wo die geister sich streiten.... der eine bevorzugt trommelfilter vliesfilter und der andere spaltfilter usw, usw....... der nächste ist der meinung das ein patronenfilter vor den helixfilter gehört und der andere arbeitet nur mit einen patronenfilter oder helixfilter.
aber im grunde sind auch hier die meinungen alle gleich......der schmodder muss raus, bevor es in den biologischen teil geht.
die größe vom biologischen teil muss mit genügend reserven auf die teichgröße und besatz ausgelegt sein.

obwohl sich im grunde alle einig sind ist es natürlich für den anfänger schwer, für was er sich nun entscheiden sollte.
hier muss jeder selber seine erfahrungen sammeln, da nicht alle teiche gleich sind.
ich persönlich vertraue immer auf die tipps der alten hasen.... die feinheiten stimmt man mit der zeit und erfahrung selber ab.


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

kann euch allen  zustimmen und @ joachim, ich habs verstanden wie du es meinst

durchweg wird hier jeder freundlich willkommen geheißen und es wird auch auf alle probleme eingegangen.
was mir in dem zusammenhang fehlt sind dann oftmals rückmeldungen seitens der hilfesuchenden user.
konnte man helfen, konnte die situation entschärft, konnte im besten fall etwas bewegt werden in eine richtung, die den fischen und ja auch damit dem teichler zugute kam/kommt.
vielleicht sollte man neue user um diese rückmeldung bitten um aufzuzeigen, daß man interesse hat ihn auch über das erste problem hinaus zu begleiten..

es gibt , wie bei allem, immer unterschiedlich betrachtungsweisen einer situation. grundsätzliches jedoch hat immer eine feste größe die für die haltung von tieren gilt.

ich habe immer auf die ratschläge erfahrener  leute hier im forum gehört und bin sehr gut damit gefahren. übrigens auch, nachdem ich etliche bücher, zeitschriften,infos per fachhändler etc über jahre gesammelt habe vor anlegen meines ersten teiches.
erst als ich dann i-net hatte und hierher kam konnte ich alle fehler ausmerzen .

die fehler, die ich gemacht habe  waren nie leichtfertig oder gedankenlos und so wird es bei den meisten anfängern sein.
das wird  auch niemand  unterstellt, zumindest habe ich es nie gelesen hier.

dies jedoch:



> Ich meine, es liegt heutzutage neben dem Mangel an Kritikfähigkeit und Einsehen von Fehlern auch sehr an der Schnelllebigkeit der Menschen:



kann ich nur unterstreichen


mfg ulla


----------



## maritim (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*



sister_in_act schrieb:


> was mir in dem zusammenhang fehlt sind dann oftmals rückmeldungen seitens der hilfesuchenden user.
> konnte man helfen, konnte die situation entschärft, konnte im besten fall etwas bewegt werden in eine richtung, die den fischen und ja auch damit dem teichler zugute kam/kommt.
> vielleicht sollte man neue user um diese rückmeldung bitten um aufzuzeigen, daß man interesse hat ihn auch über das erste problem hinaus zu begleiten..



hallo ulla

das ist wahrscheinlich der zahn der heutigen zeit.
viele suchen hilfe in den foren und bekommen auch hilfe. nur vergessen  viele sich zu bedanken, wenn endlich alles rund läuft.
selbst bei leuten, wo man zeichnungen gemacht hat und viel über pn geholfen hat, kam im höchsten fall nur die info, das alles geklappt hat. oder es wurde erst wieder kontakt aufgenommen wenn schwierigkeiten aufgetreten sind.:evil

ich persönlich sage, das einem nicht im leben geschenkt wird! auch nicht in kostenlosen foren! die bezahlung ist, das man über seinen erfolg berichtet wenn einem geholfen wurde. durch eine kleine dokumentation und bilder kann man dem nächsten helfen der vor dem selben problem steht.

ich habe es auch schon an anderer stelle erwähnt.....mir wurde immer mit größter geduld auf meine zum teil sehr dummen fragen höflich und geduldig geantwortet.
mir wurde auch schon nett und freundlich der kopf gerade gerückt, wenn ich auf dem falschen weg war und dafür bin ich auch heute noch dankbar.

ich versuche nun auch mein spärliches wissen an die weiterzugeben, die hilfe benötigen.
in der hoffnung, das sie später auch ihr wissen und erfahrungen weitergeben.:beten
nur so können alle aus einem forum nutzen ziehen.......

ps.
im gegensatz zu anderen foren ist man hier sogar so freundlich, das keiner anstos an meiner rechtschreibschwäche nimmt.
habe auch probleme , das ich nicht immer das rüber bringen kann, wie ich es meine.... 
musste mir nie einen dummen spruch anhören, wenn ich mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt habe.
wenn etwas nicht klar war, dann wurde immer sachlich hinterfragt was ich meine. 

in meinen augen ist es ein super forum, was auch die moderatoren super im griff haben.


----------



## Padis (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

@ Carfield,

lieber Jeanot, ich informiere mich doch vorher ob mir mein zukünftiges Hobby ausfüllt, welche Aufgaben auf mich zukommen und ganz wichtig *Pflichten*. Jemand der in ein Warenhaus geht und z.B. ein Aquarium oder ein Hund kauft und dann sich Rat beim Verkäufer holt ist sicher nicht reif für ein Aquarium.


----------



## Garfield (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallo Padis,

erst mal, Garfield, nicht Carfield , ist ne komplett andere Lebenseinstellung.

Du und ich , und noch manche anderen auch informieren sich vorher. Für meinen Teil passiert es mir heute noch dass ich Fische im Geschäft sehe, nach Hause fahre, Infos suche, und dann zurückfahre, um sie zu kaufen.
Irgendwo habe ich schon geschrieben, dass bei verschiedenen Foren sicherlich 90% der "Kunden" , beratungsresistente , jugendliche , pupertierende Anfänger sind.
Und wenn du selber Kinder hast wirst du wissen wie das geht.
Da wird so lange gebettelt, geflennt, gestresst, bis die überforderten Eltern nachgeben.
Glaubst du da wird sich viel vorher informiert, wenn die Eltern das nicht fordern, und sich mit einbringen.
Soll man die jetzt im Regen stehen lassen, die Fische krepieren lassen, und die Kids für immer fürs Hobby verlieren ?

Nicht vergessen sollte man auch, dass es auch Erwachsene gibt, die Aquarien ( vielleicht auch den Teich ) als hübsche Deko ansehen, so wie ein schönes Möbel, eine Vase usw.
Die werden sich wohl auch nicht sonderlich informieren vor dem Kauf.

Wie viele Menschen gehen in den Laden um einen Computer/ TV/ DVDplayer usw zu kaufen, und lassen sich vom "Fachverkäufer" beraten. Da findet keiner was dabei.
Mit dem selben Selbstverständnis gehen diese Kunden ein Aquarium kaufen, weil es ja "Fachverkäufer" sind.
Aber das ist eine ganz andere Diskussion.

Ich möchte dieses Verhalten ja nicht entschuldigen, aber ich wollte nur anregen, darüber nachzudenken, ob wir am Anfang nicht auch Fehler gemacht haben, und etwas nachsichtiger mit solchen Anfängern sein sollten.


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hier wird definitiv geholfen und erklärt,
sogar freundlich, auch in Fällen die
einen zum Ausrasten zwingen.

Siehe hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/57


----------



## Susan (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Ich lese hier die ganze Zeit mit und find es sehr interessant. Ich bin sehr froh das es solche Foren überhaupt gibt, wo man viel mehr Infos bekommt und wo man vor allem Anregungen erhält und die auch noch umsetzen kann, weil es immer sehr schön erklärt bzw. Anhand der Bilder auch gezeigt wird.
Manchmal fand ich es zu Anfang schon sehr rauh hier, aber mich hat hier noch nie jemand angegriffen.


----------



## Koffeinfee (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Ich bin, was dieses Thema betrifft, eher zweigeteilt. 
Ich kann verstehen, dass erfahrene(re) Gartenteichbesitzer gerne das Problem auf den Punkt bringen und vielleicht auch mal genervt sind, weil irgendwer das Forum nicht durchsucht, bevor er einen neuen Thread eröffnet, weil Grundsätzliches immer wieder abgefragt und/oder hinterfragt wird usw. 
Ich kann aber nicht verstehen, warum Großteichbesitzer Kleinteichbesitzer teilweise regelrecht niedermachen, obwohl das Thema eigentlich nichts mit der Teichgröße am Hut hat. Es wird zwar nie persönlich, aber am Anfang hatte ich trotzdem manchmal den Eindruck, dass ein "Groß-gegen-Klein-Krieg" herrscht. Ich habe zwar kaum Erfahrung, aber ich finde, dass man mit ein wenig Vernunft einsehen sollte, dass nicht jeder genug Zeit, Platz und evtl. auch Geld hat, um einen großen Teich anzulegen und zu pflegen. Wenn aber die Größe das Kernproblem ist, sollte es auch genannt werden - nur macht da, wie schon öfters gesagt, der Ton die Musik. 
Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich mich bisher lesend im Hintergrund gehalten habe. Ich will nicht sagen, dass das Klima hier schlecht ist. Ich habe nur manchmal das Gefühl, dass man sich als Neuling schlecht fühlen sollte - jedenfalls habe ich so manch einen Beitrag so aufgefasst. Dabei sollten doch die Erfahreneren daran denken, dass nicht hinter jeder nicht so guten "Tat" ein böser Wille steckt. Man lernt, entwickelt sich und den Teich weiter und wenn man dann vor den Kopf gestoßen wird, hilft es niemandem weiter.
Nur sollten auch die Hilfesuchenden nicht denken, dass sie (hier) die ultimative Antwort auf ihre Frage bekommen. Denn das habe ich bis jetzt gemerkt und gelernt: Es gibt für ein Problem teilweise so viele mögliche Lösungen, dass man einfach selber abwägen und probieren muss.


----------



## maritim (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

hallo koffeinfee,

ich bin der peter.

ich finde nicht das es hier einen groß-gegen-klein-krieg gibt.

und was ist schon groß und was ist klein?
hauptsache ist, das der teich im verhältnis zur fischart/besatz passt.

wir haben zb. einen kleinen koiteich (10 m³bis 12m³) und wir legen uns im kommenden jahr noch einen miniteich für unsere wilde ecke an.
dann werde ich die erfahrenen miniteich-freunde mit meinen fragen schön nerven.
es wird wahrscheinlich eine schale (*ohne fische*) mit ca. 500l bis 1000l liter geben.

ich komme gut mit den miniteich-freunden aus. mal sehen ob es auch so bliebt, wenn ich sie mit fragen zu tote genervt habe.


----------



## Koffeinfee (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallo lieber Peter!
Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass dieser Krieg hier wirklich herrscht. Ich hatte nur am Anfang den Eindruck, dass für viele User die Größe an erster Stelle kommt, als müsste man seinen Gartenteich in die "Mein Haus-Meine Frau-Meine Auto"-Reihe einbeziehen. Ich bin hier und da auf eine unterschwellige Überheblichkeit gestoßen, nur immer bei eben diesem Thema ,selbst wenn der Teich nicht überbesetzt war/ist. Ich würde ja gerne Beispiele bringen, ich weiß aber nicht mehr, wonach ich an diesen Tagen gesucht habe/zu welchen Themen ich hier gelesen habe.


----------



## maritim (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

hallo koffeinfee,

das was du beschreibst findet man in vielen koi-foren und in dem forum ist es zum glück wirklich äußerst unterschwellig.

in den  koiforen ufern die sachen schon etwas aus...... meine koi, mein boot für den großen koiteich, meine filteranlage und technik,die das örtlich klärwerk  vor neid erblassen lässt. 

darum bin ich auch in diesem forum gelandet, da hier alles an teichen wie zb. naturteich , miniteich und unterschiedlichen fischteichen vertreten ist.
ist eine gute mischung, weil hier nicht nur fachidioten unterwegs sind und alle voneinander lernen können und wollen.


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallo Koffeinfee (hier könnte dein Name stehen ... )

ich glaube auch, dass dieser Eindruck eher subjektiv ist. Es geht nicht um groß oder kleine Teiche (habe ja selbst auch zwei Minis), sondern um das Verhältnis Größe : Fischbesatz.
Viele Kleinteichbesitzer möchten unbedingt viele und möglichst große Fische halten, und das passt nun mal nicht. Und da es da meist um das Wohl der Tiere geht, schlagen die Emotionen da auch höher, für jeden Tierliebhaber und Naturfreund nachvollziehbar.
Ich hoffe, du fühlst dich jetzt auch mit einem kleinen Teich wieder wohl .


----------



## maritim (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

hallo maja,



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Hallo Koffeinfee (hier könnte dein Name stehen ... )



das habe ich mich nicht getraut zu schreiben.

wollte koffeinfee den vornamen entlocken in dem ich mich selber mit vornamen vorgestellt habe.



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du fühlst dich jetzt auch mit einem kleinen Teich wieder wohl .



kleiner teich? der teich von koffeinfee ist mit10000l in meinen augen nicht klein.

oder möchtest du mich und koffeinfee hier fertig machen, weil du paar lausige liter mehr im teich hast. und zwei dicke miniteiche dein eigen nennen kannst.
habe nächstes jahr auch einen minteich..... bäääääääää

peter den man gerade nicht ernst nehmen kann, weil im grade der schalk im nacken sitzt.

@ maja @  koffeinfee ist alles nur spass bitte nichts böse aus meinem text lesen


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Klar Peter, hab ich schon verstanden! 

Ich habe ehrlichgesagt gar nicht geguckt, wie groß der Teich von Kaffeinfee ist .
Soviel dazu - ich guck da nicht als erstes hin, ob jemand einen kleinen oder großen Teich hat, das ist sowieso relativ und mir auch wurscht , hauptsache den Tieren darin geht's gut!


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Also neben meiner großen Dauerbaustelle hab ich nur nen ganz kleinen Mini im Vorgarten 50 liter oder so  (schon mal als Alibiteich)  
Ich kann also mit einem großen Teich nicht protzen, hab das aber hier auch noch nie so empfunden , das es einer tat. Ich glaube, dafuer ist das hier das falsche Forum. 
Da gehts besonders in den Koi Foren oft ganz anders zu, nach dem Motto, guck mal ich kanns, 

Hier gibt es sehr schöne große Teiche, wo man die Besitzer wirklich beneiden kann - in dem Fall... Neid als höchste Form der Anerkennung - genau so wie es beneidenswerte kleine Teiche gibt. Ich war auf dem Teichtreffen bei Doris fasziniert davon, mit welcher Professionalität, da ein Teich in einer Zinkwanne "gezaubert" wurde. 
Auf der anderen Seite gibts auch richtig hässliche und sogar objektiv falsch gebaute große Teiche und hässliche kleine. 

ABER... besonders bei Anfängern und bei Fischbesatz zählt: Je größer je besser. 
Der Teich läuft mit gewissem Volumen viel stabiler, Fehler werden viel weniger gravierende Auswirkungen haben, wenn der Teich Volumen hat. 
Und vor allem muss endlich Schluß gemacht werden mit dem Irrglauben, es müssen unbedingt Fische in einen Teich. Viele Teiche sehen ohne Fische viel besser aus. 

Respekt habe ich jedenfalls vor einem kleinen fischlosen selbstgebauten Teich viel mehr, als vor einem großen Teich, wo Planung, Bau usw. in der Hände von Profis lag. Auch wenns ab einer Gewissen Hilfe ohne professionelle Hilfe nicht mehr geht.


Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## maritim (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Und vor allem muss endlich Schluß gemacht werden mit dem Irrglauben, es müssen unbedingt Fische in einen Teich. Viele Teiche sehen ohne Fische viel besser aus.



ulla und ich freuen uns auch schon total auf unseren kleinen miniteich.
in dem jahr haben wir mehr in den bachlauf geschaut als in den koiteich.
war einfach toll, was da alles keucht und fleucht.
darum kam uns auch der gedanke, das wir uns einen miniteich anlegen, weil dort viel mehr passiert wie in einem bachlauf, der nur mit kristallklaren wasser vom vliesfilter versorgt wird.
hier schafft man auch mehr lebensraum für einheimische tiere als in einem koiteich.


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Dem kann ich auch nur zustimmen! Wir haben ja unseren Teich neu gemacht in diesem Frühjahr/Sommer und haben keine Fische drin. Und doch ist der (unfertige) Teich großer Anziehungspunkt für alle Besucher und natürlich auch für uns selbst. Da ist soviel Leben drin - das ist unglaublich! Und vor allem bleiben die Pflanzen jetzt unangetastet, was vorher leider nie der Fall war, die Goldis und auch die Kois haben alle Pflanzen samt den Töpfen in die Tiefe befördert (ist ja im Wasser alles nicht schwer ). Von daher stand für uns von Anfang an fest, keine grooßen Fische mehr, wenn überhaupt, nur __ Moderlieschen. Aber das ist eine Option, genaues wissen wir noch nicht. Und wenn überhaupt, nicht mehr in diesem Jahr.
Aber wiegesagt, auch so ist der Teich einfach ein Anziehungspunkt, wobei natürlich die Seerosenblüten da einen guten Teil zu beitragen . Aber auch das leicht bewegte Wasser, der plätschernde Wasserfall, alles trägt dazu bei, dass es einfach toll ist, am Teich zu sein - auch OHNE FISCHE!


----------



## baddie (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

i och nochma kurz 

ich gehöre ja auch eher zur Fraktion der lesenden aber ich muss für meinen Teil sagen : 

Ich hatte damals (als ich hier neu war) 2 Fragen welche ich schnell beantwortet haben wollte/musste und es wurde problemlos,spontan und nett geholfen ohne auf die Sufu oder sonstiges zu verweisen. 
Sollte so eigentlich auch die Regel sein....zumindestens am Anfang. Wer dann schonmal ein paar Wochen hier am Start ist sollte schon entdeckt haben das es hier ne Sufu und ein Lexikon gibt. Durch benutzen dieser 2 Sachen könnte man min. 80% an "Frage"Threads einsparen . Ist aber einfacher und bequemer nen eigenen Thread zu starten.  

Einfach Fragen von Newbies beantworten und wenn man merkt das die Person nicht annimmt was geraten wird einfach freundlich ausklinken anstatt Seitenlang zu diskutieren. 
Ihr könnt z.B. 100 x schreiben das der Teich zu klein ist. Wenn die Person ihre 50 Fische behalten will dann wird sie sie behalten auch wenn ich 100 Seiten voll postet. Klinkt velleicht nach Gleichgültigkeit aber es ist dann einfach unnütz vergeudetet Zeit und Energie weiterhin seine Meinung zu schreiben. 
Helfen tut auch einfach mal nichts zu schreiben wenn man nichts neues oder konstruktives zum Thema zu sagen hat. 
Und Feedback von Leuten welche hier was gefragt haben wäre natürlich wirklich schön aber ist nunmal so das bestimmt 7 von 10 Leuten hier nur reinkommen,Ihre Frage stellen, auf Antworten warten und dann wieder weg sind. Ist so und wird auch nicht durch Profilpflicht oder irgendwelche Fragebogen zu ändern sein. Stört mich persönlich auch nicht wirklich  


Ich find es einfach schön hier ....so wie es ist .... ich kann aber auch nicht beurteilen ob es vor März/April  hier schöner oder anders war 

Gruß

Dirk 
der bei so manchen Posting auch mit dem Kopf schüttelt aber trotzdem die Finger stillhält


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*



> Ich kann aber nicht verstehen, warum Großteichbesitzer Kleinteichbesitzer teilweise regelrecht niedermachen, obwohl das Thema eigentlich nichts mit der Teichgröße am Hut hat



das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.
hier gibts ne menge leute mit kleineren teichen, miniteichen etc, sogar eine extra rubrik dafür.

wie du schon schreibst ist die größe garnicht der punkt sondern ob er , falls fischbesatz, fischgerecht ist.
und da spielen viele parameter eine rolle, nicht nur der teichinhalt.

die emotionen kochen meist nur dann hoch, wenn sichtbar die tiere leiden aus verschiedenen gründen und keine einsicht herrscht.

was du beschreibst hab ich allerdings in anderen foren  erlebt, wo ich ganz  am anfang meiner inetzeit war...

gruß ulla


----------



## heiko-rech (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallo,

ich muss Ulla recht geben, auf die Größe kommt es hier nicht an....




sistetr_in_act schrieb:


> was du beschreibst hab ich allerdings in anderen foren  erlebt, wo ich ganz  am anfang meiner inetzeit war...


Ja, in so einem Forum bin ich auch zu Anfang gelandet. Da war alles unter 25.000L Kinderkram und als Besatz kommen so oder so nur Koi und Stör in Frage. 

Ich fühle mich mit meiner 3000L Pfütze hier sehr gut aufgehoben.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Zuckerschniss (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallöchen,

ich glaube, ich weiß, was Koffeinfee meint. Es geht nicht um die Leute, die bereits einen Teich haben, da läßt sich an der Größe nicht wirklich was ändern (wohl aber am Besatz). Ich konnte feststellen, dass Leuten, die ihre Planung vorstellen, sehr oft geraten wird, breiter, länger und tiefer zu bauen. Oder man plant einen Naturteich und jemand erzählt was von superkomplizierten Filteranlagen mit Simmer, Bodenablauf usw. Für jemanden, der sich hier neu anmeldet und vielleicht schon sein Optimum vorstellt, ist das evtl. frustrierend.

Ich persönlich habe hier so viel Hilfe erfahren, dass ich einen "funktionierenden" Naturteich gebaut habe und ich kann nur eins sagen:

DAS IST MEIN LADEN !!!!!!


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*



> dass Leuten, die ihre Planung vorstellen, sehr oft geraten wird, breiter, länger und tiefer zu bauen.



Nun ja, das sind halt ERfahrungen, die die meisten von uns gemacht haben - nämlich nach Fertigstellung festgestellt, dass der Teich ruhig hätte größer werden können, und dann nochmal anfangen. Das kann man sich sparen, wenn man gleich die größt*mögliche* Ausdehnung baut. Natürlich, wenn man Spaß dran hat, kann man auch alle 3 Jahre alles neu machen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass hier so viele so vergnügungssüchtig sind . Aber wiegesagt, das sind eher gutgemeinte ERfahrungswerte. Es heißt ja oft - ich plane einen Naturteich ohne Fische. Und nur wenige Zeit Zeit später sind dann doch Fische drin - ich behaupte hier mal, dass das in meisten Fällen so ist. Ob man die nun "geschenkt" bekommen hat oder "retten mußte" oder sie selbst gekauft hat - egal, irgendwann sind Fische drin. Und um dem gleich Rechnung zu tragen und es später leichter zu haben, ist es sinnvoll, das Optimum zu bauen und ehrlichgesagt hat man auch mehr zu gucken, wenn der Teich nicht allzu klein ist. Wobei natürlich die Minis durchaus ihre Berechtigung haben und supertolle Teiche sind, die ich einfach klasse finde!
Aber da würde kaum jemand in die Versuchung kommen, in ein Weinfass o. ä. Fische reinzusetzen, das sind ja dann meist wirklich Pflanzenbehältnisse, die einfach schön anzusehen sind. Aber auch da sieht man ja schon, wer Pflanzenliebhaber ist, dass er immer mehr und mehr von diesen Minis haben möchte, um einfach noch eine größere Anzahl von Pflanzen zu kultivieren, weil es eben Freude macht. Und wer von diesem Virus erst einmal infiziert ist ... brauche ich wohl nicht weiter auszuführen .
Klar, was die Technik anbetrifft, sollte man schon so ungefähr eine Vorstellung haben, was man im neuen Teich so haben möchte - aber das stellt sich eben oft erst später heraus, wenn der Teich fertig ist, gerade wenn es sich um den ersten Teich handelt.
Ich habe auch von Teich zu Teich immer größer gebaut  und erst jetzt nach vielen Jahren der Erfahrung weiß ich wirklich, was ich möchte - einen Naturteich ohne Fische oder höchstens ganz wenige kleine, auf gar keinen Fall mehr Goldfische oder gar Kois. Deshalb habe ich auf BA's und ausgefeilte Technik verzichten können. aber bei vielen Teichbesitzern stellt sich das eben erst im Laufe der Zeit heraus. Und deshalb sind das halt gutmeinte Ratschläge aus eigenen (oft arbeitsintensiven) Teichbauerfahrungen.


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Hallo liebe Admins, Mods und User,

ein treffendes Beispiel:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28938/page-2

Freundlich erklärt und freundlich auf einen Mißstand hingewiesen,
dann diese Reaktion.

Was würdet Ihr jetzt tun?

a nichts
b weiter probiern zu erklären
c explodieren

Gruß
Andy


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

haste gut gemacht Andy , 
würde aber Möglichkeit C nehmen bequemerweise ,
lustig finde ich es nicht mehr .. eher nur noch traurig..


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Thx Simon,


man fühlt sich so hilflos und möchte doch echt nur helfen....:dumm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Eine Bitte! Erst helfen, dann meckern*

Bei Beratungsresistenz kann man nix machen Andy, leider wird es wie immer zum Leid der Fische.
Verbieten kannst du es ja nicht


----------

